# kune kune pigs



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just saw an ad' in the classified section for a single lone kune pig. The seller said that she doesn't rootle up the pen , but then the pic of her tiny pen shows it was on concrete :lol2:
I don't know why everyone says that kune kune pigs don't rootle. They do.
Someone near where I buy my llivefood, got themselves 3 kunes on the strength of reading that they don't rootle. They got a lovely big grass paddock to live in. Every time I went to buy livefood, I'd look over at the paddock and each week, there was less grass and more mud. Then it was all mud and the pigs were moved onto new grass. Nice grass paddock, and over the weeks, it was less grass and more mud. After moving them several times, what was initially an acre of grass paddock, divided into pig pens, ended up by the end of the year,as one acre of mud and last time I went past, I see a sign at the gate 'For sale, 3 kune kunes'.:lol2:
Here are the 3 I used to have, and what remained of their grassed area.This was after only a few months.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

We had 2 where I used to work - they were fantastic but they turned their paddock into a mud bath. I loved them to bits! A colleague and I went to get them from a farm in wales when they were just little tiny piglets. They are huge now though! Similar markings to the one on the right in your picture.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, i know what you mean, which is why I asked if she never rooted, Ive had traditional breeds and Kunes and the Kunes definitly rooted so much less than the traditional breeds, hardly ever and it took them months and months to turn there paddock into slightly muddier, where as the traditionals did it in weeks and theres got really bad.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Lol, i know what you mean, which is why I asked if she never rooted, Ive had traditional breeds and Kunes and the Kunes definitly rooted so much less than the traditional breeds, hardly ever and it took them months and months to turn there paddock into slightly muddier, where as the traditionals did it in weeks and theres got really bad.


 I've kept kunes and I've kept Gloucester old spots and never noticed any difference int he amount of rootling to be honest. But people still go on about how they don't rootle and are 'grazing' pigs.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

excuse my pig ignorance (get the punn eh? lol) but whats rootle?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Root with snout and plough up the land:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Root with snout and plough up the land:lol2:


i had a feelin it was summet like that but wasnt sure


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Can't say I've ever heard it called rootle. Root or rooting is more like it.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I know nothing about pics, but actually, the seller has said the pen is on soil, which they put in for her. (it was previously grassed, and if you look at the edges of the pen, you'll see grass. They have also said they do not usually keep the pig shut in the pen and it has access to their garden.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> excuse my pig ignorance (get the punn eh? lol) but whats rootle?


Rootle/Rootling or Rooting is where they overturn the land with there snout.


----------

